# R & D trip to Killington may 9 or 11



## mishka (May 7, 2014)

I need to test new topcoat for next year skis.
 Most likely this is will be my last ski day this season, unless they open in June.
now I'm planning for Friday. If Killington open only Saturday and Sunday I will be going Sunday  11

ANYBODY ???


----------



## Puck it (May 7, 2014)

I was going to go Friday, but my daughter's car was stolen last night and she needs a vehicle to get to school for finals. So I think I may be bdone for the year.


----------



## mishka (May 7, 2014)

sorry about car

can probably pick you up. I'm trying to convinced DMW to join on Friday trip. One way or another carpool is possible.


----------



## Puck it (May 7, 2014)

mishka said:


> sorry about car
> 
> can probably pick you up. I'm trying to convinced DMW to join on Friday trip. One way or another carpool is possible.




Thanks for the offer but I need to leave early also.


----------

